# Gore Circa 10,000



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

did it at 8300, be very careful about trying to bomb into stuff. It is one huge flush at these levels and you need to scout out ahead, eddies disappear and ferries become challenging. That being said it hasn't been this high in 20+ years so go find out and let us know, just be aware of what a mistake would mean in there.
-Tom


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Watch out for poop floating around in your drysuit...at least that's how a run for me would go.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Be careful.

Have heard of one group in there at 9+, word is they portaged almost everything.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

*Wavesport team.*

I went to Cross Mountain Gorge earlier this season with Chan founder of Wavesport. I spent a lot of the drive talking with him about his high water 7,000-10,000cfs descents of Gore back in the day. He talked about Pyrite looking like a terminal death hole. He talked about a worldclass chick he was with that missed the eddy and flushed through Pyrite. She held on through Pyrite, she flushed and ended up pulling her skirt in the next holes below. They all thought she died, until they found her down stream on shore alive without a helmet. He talked about the bus sized rocks along shore coming into play. He said that the currents pushing off the banks were very powerful and pealing in and out was difficult and or impossible at most spots. He said it was amazing to see, and he had no interest in running the meat of the rapids. With lots of scouting and daylight we could sneak/portage all of the dangerous spots. I would love to get in there and see it on Sunday.


----------



## G-RIDE (May 18, 2005)

Unless I am mistaken ..Clay Wright ran it a few years back at 10k in his Diesel prototype. All on video. I have no idea where the video is but I am sure a quick google check and you might find it. He said it was one of scariest runs he had ever done. And that says allot coming from Clay. I saw the video, a swim would certainly be costly. A roll looked like a hurculean effort in the video.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Here's the peaks for Gore, USGS Surface Water for USA: Peak Streamflow it hasn't seen 10k since 84.

Good luck with the run Sunday.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's another flood vid link. Ben Stookesberry and Jesse Coombs.
Kayaking Gore Canyon at floodstage on Vimeo


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

gride you appear to be mistaken. 

the flows in the Ben & Jesse video were 3500 - 4500ish (maybe closer to 5k). this year has seen a number of complete descents at those flows, including by mr. Griffith I believe.

to get this thread back on track, only legends have been in there at 10k. i know you whippersnappers are all fired up and spent some good time in there already this year, but treat the canyon with a healthy respect and come back to tell us what you saw (from the bank or the water)....


----------



## G-RIDE (May 18, 2005)

ah yes...that'd be what I was think'n about. It ain't 10k but it sure was crank'n


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

I can't imagine what it looks like at 10,000. Tom took some photos of it @ 8250. 


RCRE went in there and took some video, Word on the street is Kevin Dombey ran everything in a playboat @ 8250 And Dan named the ledge hole in Kirshbaums "Chunderdome" after a good ride. 

~RCRE Scouting Pyrite @ 8250

~Gore short clip of playboat @ 8250

Photos by Tom Janney


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

I see the line from the photo far right on the RR tracks!


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

It's dropping back down a bit. At 8600 now. I guess no one will know about 10k this year.


----------



## JP Griffith (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah i guess we missed the peak... back to the sane level of boating again. still going to be massive at 8k though!!


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

*jesus jumpin christ on a pogo stick*

you cats got some serious stones. i'm talkin giant sweaty rhinoceros balls. 
i paddle rafted in there once at 1100. ran everything clean, but im not too sure if ill ever go back there. i had nightmares about it. still do. call me a pussy all you want, but i think once might be enough for me (at least till my testicles descend from my cavernous vagina!!). but i just couldn't pass on the opportunity to see it at least once in my life, and i'm glad i didn't puss out. 
i can't even imagine it at 10k. but damn would i love to see some video!!



Fuzzy said:


> I see the line from the photo far right on the RR tracks!


my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

so, did the guy run it all at 8250 this year? how did it go?

when the wavesport guys hit it close to 10k years ago, did they run it all?


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*Rafting!?!*

Holy crap I still can't believe people raft gore. I went rafting this one time, and it was probably the most afraid that I've ever been in my entire life. We were running this grade three rapid, there were waves everywhere. It was on the colorado river. You probably heard of it. I seriously thought that I was going to die. I cried like a little girl and ended up jumping out of the raft. Gore is like a whole grade or two higher than that, even at 1100. You rafter people take your lives into your own hands. My hat is off, you crazy bastards.


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

Considering Gore hasn't been above 6-7000 in a LONG time those guys didn't run it at that level.That video was the appetizer for all the "new boating" crowd.What's the difference now?Why are more and more people gettin' in there at higher levels?Boats?Ability?Confidence?I remember when that Wavesport vid came out,and was like that's gotta be the highest you can be in there without dying!


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

Grade 3?New Zealand?


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with Leif on this one. We kayakers spend our lives trying not to swim and the one time I go rafting I am the only one that ends up swimming. No thank you.


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

SOOOO,Nate,you sayin' rafters are more hardcore?Being both,Gore scares me.I will probably never kayak Gore,but gettin' in a raft is easier.Saying that,I FREAK everytime I run it in a raft,gonna die,gonna wish i was dead?That is the BEST tasting beer when you make it out!


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

More hardcore... IDK about that. I would say they have a strange infatuation with swimming that I cannot appreciate. I will kayak gore but thoroughly doubt anyone could talk me into rafting that thing.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

man kayaking even up to the 3's was too hardcore for me, let alone in a place like gore. i'll stick to the rubber- i only got around 2000 miles or so, but i've only had a handful of bad swims... so far. 
i couldn't kayak for shit, probly partly cause i'm a fat bastard. i swam way too much. my tupperware tried to drown me so i sold it. i'll stick to the duckies when i'm not pushin rubber for gapers. duckies are super fun...but i'll be damned if i'm gonna try gore in one. fuck that. and anyone who has has a few screws loose, no matter what anyone else says. so do all you crazy bastards kayaking it on the regular...at any level


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a hoopty old guidebook from the early 80's that claims a party of three including Lloyd Yandle, Fletcher Anderson and Ann Hopkinson completed the canyon with only "two short portages" at 10,000cfs. This was said to occur in 1973. They also claimed that it hadn't been run that high again (obviously up until the second edition came out. . . 1987). Sounds like a total shit show from the description of it. But hey. . . it was the 70's!

Kent


----------



## baxterpharr (Jul 11, 2007)

Had the worst swim of my life in Gore Rapid...underwater for what seemed like 20 seconds...hiked out the rest of the way...never going back.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

Right now Gore's the perfect level for Randaddy to raft it with Frank C as safety kayaker...


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

NathanH. said:


> I will kayak gore but thoroughly doubt anyone could talk me into rafting that thing.


Ditto here... been down it countless times for work & fun... but would NEVER want to do it in a raft. I rafted a supposed V in AK (6 mile) and I was scared sh**less!! I was trying to pretend I was in MY boat, that doesn't work so well!!! That seemed like a cakewalk compared to Gore... no gracias.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

*hmmm*

goddammit... now all this talk has me thinkin about getting some rubber in there again (once its aug/sept-ish). 
anyone wanna put together a solid paddle raft crew and start training for the gore race, whenever it happens??

btw, anyone know what the highest it's been rafted is?? not that i have *any *desire to get in there at these levels, just curious


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

*GORE-DORE*

all right, here ya go....
gore rapid. shitty camera angle, but you get the jist.. i'm in the blue jacket, front left
YouTube - ‪a1wildwater.schylergore.flv‬‏
tunnel falls
YouTube - ‪a1wildwater schylertunnelgore‬‏
the other boat with us in gore rapid. i took this video, got a way better look at it
YouTube - ‪a1wildwater.greggore.flv‬‏

...been a while since i've watched these. sure hope the night terrors don't come back...


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

forgot i had one more..
this is the other boat in our crew in tunnel falls. watch the chick in the left center (light blue helmet) get hockey checked outta the boat. hilarious
YouTube - ‪a1wildwater.gregtunnelgore.flv‬‏


----------



## barrydangle (Jul 5, 2011)

Whoa dude that's some pretty epic video you got there. i can't believe people actually run that. it looks freakin scary. are there commercial companies running that stretch??
and is that gore on the CO or gore creek??


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

barrydangle said:


> Whoa dude that's some pretty epic video you got there. i can't believe people actually run that. it looks freakin scary. are there commercial companies running that stretch??
> and is that gore on the CO or gore creek??


Gore Canyon on the Colorado. 

I haven't been in there in probably 3 years. I'm feeling the pull of the river. After Royal Gorge on the Arkansas stops being exciting, I'll have to get back in Gore. All these videos are great! Thanks for posting all!


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't see why you were so traumatized by your rafting experience. Those seem like perfect lines in a raft.


----------



## JP Griffith (Sep 7, 2010)

*Consolidate*

So here is for consolidation. We have three high water gore posts going on. I say lets move them all into one post. Plus the video of Gore at 8430 is here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/video-gore-8430-cfs-38280.html#post238884


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

NathanH. said:


> I don't see why you were so traumatized by your rafting experience. Those seem like perfect lines in a raft.


i wouldn't say traumatized. but gore is definately the gnarliest thing i've ever rafted. kinda place that really puts the fear of god in ya. thankfully i was paddling for someone i really trust. i don't even wanna think about how shitty a swim in there could be.


----------

